# Muammar al-Gaddafi: the last battle



## mike_cos (Feb 21, 2011)

TRIPOLI, crowd bombed Rome alert aviation!

What do you think guys?.... This is the revenge of mr reagan just the centenary of his birth ...  (Nemesi Storica)

Tripoli - Libya is on fire. The scenario is civil war (the live video of Al Jazeera). After seven days of the protest against the government, the riots came to Tripoli, where he was sacked the headquarters of state television and the fire has been started at the office of the central government and other public offices. In the streets openly confront the armed pro-government (revolutionary committees) and the rebels who want to oust Qaddafi. The conflict is total, street by street, neighborhood by neighborhood. Theater of battle - psychological and physical - is the central Green Square. Until now there are more than sixty dead, but the budget is expected to worsen by the hour. Meanwhile the justice minister, Mustafa Abdel Jalil, has resigned to "protest the excessive use of force" against anti-government protesters. 

The Air Force opened fire on demonstrators Some military jets - says Al Jazeera - they run raids against the protesters who are in the center of Tripoli. The Libyan security forces attacked "the hideouts of terrorists," as they are called on state television, the protesters. 

The revolt in Benghazi An entire brigade of the regular army stationed at Benghazi deserted, going with the rebels and committing to chase away the "mercenaries" from other African countries, men armed to the teeth, the roofs are on fire civilians.Repression is carried out by a loyalist of the system, Abdullah Senoussi, Gaddafi's son. 

Two fighters who fled to Malta two Libyan fighters landed at Valletta, after escaping from a military base in Benghazi. The Maltese military sources said. After some time, always on the valley, almost two civilian helicopters arrived from even these dlala Libya, carrying seven passengers, who reported to be French, employees of an oil company.

SOURCE: ilGiornale

NDTV news http://www.ndtv.com/article/world/libya-gaddafis-grip-on-power-seems-to-ebb-as-forces-retreat-86921

All info on Lybia here

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ly.html
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/libya/index.html
http://www.scribd.com/doc/18955060/Military-of-Libya

*Reports: Live rounds fired on protesters marching on Muammar Gaddafi's compound in Libyan capital Tripoli*

*




*

*NEVER FORGET*


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 21, 2011)

I just saw this post Mike..after I posted in the other thread.  Sorry bout that.


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 24, 2011)

*Libya: SAS could help evacuate stranded oil workers
*

*http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...could-help-evacuate-stranded-oil-workers.html*


----------



## QC (Feb 25, 2011)

News here says Tripoli is surrounded with civvies commandeering tanks and weapons


----------



## Poccington (Feb 25, 2011)

QC said:


> News here says Tripoli is surrounded with civvies commandeering tanks and weapons



You could imagine some 40 year old baker sitting in a tank and thinking to himself "Now how the fuck do I turn this thing on?"


----------



## 0699 (Feb 25, 2011)

What do I think?

I think we need to stay the hell out of Libya (and the rest of the countries in the region having problems), except for the express purpose of removing our citizens (the ones to STUPID to leave when shit started happening...) to safety. Any other involvement on our part will give all sides an opportunity to spin this into an anti-American event and the violence will turn against us. Look at Iraq and how that has been spun by the majority of the world. The rest of the world doesn't like America thinking we're the "world police"? Fine, do it without us...

Is Libya still on the UN Human Rights Commision?


----------



## Manolito (Feb 25, 2011)

0699 they are still sitting on the committe. This is still the administration who reported us for violations remember?
Bill


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 25, 2011)

I hope it's bloody as hell.  Let the world see how peaceful he is; let the Muslim Brotherhood actually expend some of it's supporters for a change.
No tears from me.


----------



## QC (Feb 25, 2011)

Manolito said:


> 0699 they are still sitting on the committe. This is still the administration who reported us for violations remember?
> Bill



I think they've been sent to the naughty corner.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 4, 2011)

two units of the navy came to the U.S. military base at Souda Bay on the island of Creteand 400 marines are ready to sail to Libya. The ships arrived in Crete as part ofrepositioning the U.S. fleet, the Kearsage would be the flagship for naval operation inLibya.... Rock&Roll baby?...


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 4, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> two units of the navy came to the U.S. military base at Souda Bay on the island of Creteand 400 marines are ready to sail to Libya. The ships arrived in Crete as part ofrepositioning the U.S. fleet, the Kearsage would be the flagship for naval operation inLibya.... Rock&Roll baby?...



I hope not.
Normal, reasonable, governments allow foreign militaries in to evacuate their citizens.  Mo-mar isn't,  A large landing could easily turn into a forced entry, which Al-ja-queera would propagandize as another American Invasion.
Get our people out, and let the chips fall where they may.
This is a problem for the people of Libya to sort out.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 4, 2011)

SOWT said:


> I hope not.
> Normal, reasonable, governments allow foreign militaries in to evacuate their citizens.  Mo-mar isn't,  A large landing could easily turn into a forced entry, which Al-ja-queera would propagandize as another American Invasion.
> Get our people out, and let the chips fall where they may.
> This is a problem for the people of Libya to sort out.


agree... but i heard about blackops ongoing... since a month ago...

breaking news... International arrest warrant for ghadaffy duck, while the colonel and his men take over the city of Al Zawiah


----------



## QC (Mar 4, 2011)

MG wants the west etc to stay out. Sounds like a good idea


----------



## 0699 (Mar 4, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> two units of the navy came to the U.S. military base at Souda Bay on the island of Creteand *400 marines are ready to sail to Libya*. The ships arrived in Crete as part ofrepositioning the U.S. fleet, the Kearsage would be the flagship for naval operation inLibya.... Rock&Roll baby?...



There is nothing in Libya worth the life of a single Marine.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 5, 2011)

0699 said:


> There is nothing in Libya worth the life of a single Marine.


I believe that nowhere in the world there is something that is worth the life of a 
marine... but you know..."semper fidelis" to another motto... "de oppresso liber"


----------



## 0699 (Mar 5, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> I believe that nowhere in the world there is something that is worth the life of a
> marine... *but you know*..."semper fidelis" to another motto... "de oppresso liber"



No, I don't "know". Are you trying to say we should liberate the people of Libya?  How about this; the rest of the world can do it, then when it goes to shit, we can tell them how f'd up THEY are.

I still say America needs to sit this one out.  There is no strategic requirement for us to be there, not to "enforce UN sanctions", not to "enforce a no-fly zone", nothing.  I'm tired of running around the world trying to help everyone, then getting it broke off in our ass everytime we do.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 5, 2011)

0699 said:


> No, I don't "know". Are you trying to say we should liberate the people of Libya?  How about this; the rest of the world can do it, then when it goes to shit, we can tell them how f'd up THEY are.
> 
> I still say America needs to sit this one out.  There is no strategic requirement for us to be there, not to "enforce UN sanctions", not to "enforce a no-fly zone", nothing.  I'm tired of running around the world trying to help everyone, then getting it broke off in our ass everytime we do.


you are right.. completely.. rest of the world (first italian communists) maybe (i say maybe)are too cowards to do something in Libya... only Marines can do it... but again you are right... there is anything in Libya that is worth the life of a marine. I don't trust in UN, I don't trust in UNCHR... bla bla only.
Respectully

Mike

http://www.haaretz.com/news/interna...er-libyan-town-zawiyah-dozens-killed-1.347261


----------



## lockNload (Mar 6, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> I believe that nowhere in the world there is something that is worth the life of a
> marine... but you know..."semper fidelis" to another motto... "de oppresso liber"



Remember to capitalize Marine brother.


----------



## AWP (Mar 6, 2011)

There's a possibiity that the Libyans have captured both a SAS team and a team of Dutch SOF.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12658054



> The Ministry of Defence says it will not comment on a claim in the Sunday Times that members of the SAS have been seized by rebel forces in Libya.
> The paper claims the unit was involved in a secret mission to put British diplomats in touch with rebels trying to topple Colonel Muammar Gaddafi.
> It says eight SAS men, in plain clothes but armed, were captured as they escorted the diplomat in eastern Libya.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 6, 2011)

"Diplomats" hey.


----------



## QC (Mar 6, 2011)

If you think about it, it doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 6, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> There's a possibiity that the Libyans have captured both a SAS team and a team of Dutch SOF.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12658054



Was it the Dutch who had their peacekeepers captured and murdered in Rwanda, or was that someone else?


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 6, 2011)

*No comment' from MoD over SAS men captured in Libya*

_




_Anti-Gaddafi fighters are reportedly well-armed and organised​*
*​*Details of a UK operation to rebel-held Benghazi in Libya in which eight men - six reportedly SAS - were arrested, have been disclosed to the BBC.*
Defence Secretary Liam Fox told the BBC a small diplomatic team was in Benghazi and "they were in touch with them".
The BBC's Jon Leyne said eyewitnesses saw six men in black overalls land in a helicopter near the city early on Friday who were met by two others.
They were later arrested when it was discovered they were carrying weapons.
According to an earlier report in the Sunday Times the unit was trying to put UK diplomats in touch with rebels trying to topple the Gaddafi regime.
In a statement, the MoD said: "We neither confirm nor deny the story and we do not comment on the special forces."
Our correspondent, who is in Benghazi, said the men went to the compound of an agricultural company where they were challenged by Libyan guards and asked if they had weapons.
"Witnesses said that when the men's bags were checked they were found to contain arms, ammunition,

explosives, maps and passports from at least four different nationalities.
"The witnesses said at that point all eight men were arrested and taken to an army base in Benghazi where they are being held by the opposition forces who control this area."
​​*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12658054*​*
*​


----------



## AWP (Mar 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Was it the Dutch who had their peacekeepers captured and murdered in Rwanda, or was that someone else?



That would be Belgium's 2nd BN, Paracommando BDE.


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Libya spreads Dutch military pictures*


http://nos.nl/video/223040-libie-verspreidt-beelden-nederlandse-militairen.html


----------



## QC (Mar 6, 2011)

Just heard the same news. They were let go. The rebels apparently didn't want western assistance and had issue with the way they arrived.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 6, 2011)

*Captured SAS unit: Libyan rebels release special forces team*

Libyan rebels have released a British special forces team who were detained when a mission to contact opponents of Colonel Muammar Gaddafi went wrong.
The eight-strong group, who were escorting a junior diplomat, has now left the country bound for Malta on board HMS Cumberland


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope they've got enough dosh to pay for the slabs...


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 6, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I hope they've got enough dosh to pay for the slabs...


thank goodness was blackop...


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 6, 2011)

Not anymore!


----------



## QC (Mar 6, 2011)

If you look at European involvement in North Africa it makes sense from the rebels perspective, particularly through the prism of 19th century
Banking and colonialism.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 8, 2011)

from a quick reading of "The Military Balance 2011"  seems to me that there are no specific tests 
on Libya... is not it strange?....

http://www.iiss.org/publications/military-balance/

Here's how the Economist Intelligence Unit, in its Country Report, described the political situation in Libya. The Report is in November of last year but who has read to me in January confirmed that the forecasts are essentially the same:

_"*Outlook for 2011-2015*: Political power will remain vested in the Libyan leader, Muammar Qadhafi. Libya will retain its unique jamahiriya (republic of the people) system, but the structures of government will undergo halting reform. Colonel Qadhafi’s most likely successor is his son, Saif al-Islam Qadhafi. However, he faces entrenched opposition from other elements in the regime, as well as rivalry from some of his siblings."_
_"*The Libyan leader, Muammar Qadhafi, has ruthlessly repressed political dissent, and there are now few real domestic threats to his rule*. He has now been in power for over 40 years and will continue to be careful to balance the competing power structures within the political hierarchy. Colonel Qadhafi is likely to withdraw gradually from domestic politics, investing more time in international politics, such as his symbolic role as the "king of kings of Africa"._
_There is no agreed process for the transfer of power, but Colonel Qadhafi’s tacit support for a number of reforms proposed by his son, Saif al-Islam Qadhafi has made him the most likely successor. Saif Qadhafi therefore appears to have some mandate to implement his economic and political reform programme he has long been in favour of creating a formal constitution and of implementing administrative and market-oriented reform. Other possible successors include one of Colonel Qadhafi’s other six children. However, many Libyans would deeply resent an orchestrated dynastic arrangement and someone may emerge from within the political elite. There is a conservative "old guard" within the regime with considerable vested interests that appears to be staunchly resisting any liberal reforms. This is adding to a climate of uncertainty that could lead to a period of instability immediately after Colonel Qadhafi departs the scene._
_However, the succession is unlikely to become a pressing issue while Colonel Qadhafi retains power, which he is expected to do throughout the forecast period."

"*There is at present little immediate threat to the ruling elite. However, if the socioeconomic environment were to deteriorate through, for example, rising unemployment, collapsing oil prices or growing inequality, the government could be faced with increased unrest.* Feelings of political exclusion have been exacerbated by the disruption of Libya’s independent media, which were nationalised in June 2009 and face repeated suspensions. However, with the economy expected to remain relatively strong and the opposition, with the  exception of domestic Islamists, either in exile or lacking clout and coherence, the prospect of any threat to the regime appears limited._
_*The greatest fear for the authorities remains the potential challenge from homegrown militant Islamist groups*, in light of regionwide concerns over the threat posed by al-Qaida affiliates and past Islamist-inspired assassination attempts against Colonel Qadhafi. Reconciliation and rehabilitation negotiations have proceeded secretly, and a steady stream of Islamists has been released from prison in recent months, including 39 from the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group the largest local militant organisation, which recently renounced violence. This suggests that the local militant Islamist threat is declining."_

_SOURCE: _Economist Intelligence Unit


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 8, 2011)

breaking news....

The microphones have captured one of a television exchange between the two. 
"I think - said, Petraeus - who will have more thoughts than usual, you are going to 
launch a sort of attack against Libya or something, right? ". "It 
exactly like that, "Gates replied... he's really joking?

SOURCE: Italian Government - Press review


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 10, 2011)

Rasmussen reiterated that there will be intervention only when necessary. Meanwhile NATO 
Libyan monitors Libyan sky. Sarkozy calls for shelling. Frattini: "Italy will not participate." Gaddafi recapture Ras Lanuf..."It is time to sum - said Rasmussen - and should be considered other options for a plan"for action. Meanwhile, this morning at dawn patrol at least three NATO Boeing E-3Sentry airspace over Libya. The aircraft will watch the sky for 24 hours at 24 "to provideuseful information to the discussions we will be in Brussels today. " This measure,however, is not a prelude to the no-fly zone "


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 11, 2011)

For the DNI James Clapper, audited by the Commission yesterday of the SenateDefense U.S., Gaddafi is likely to have the upper hand over the rebels. Given the availability of resources and the best weapons in the long term forces government should win on the rioters. Similar analysis also appears to have been made ​​by General Burgess, Director DIA, the main military intelligence agency.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/11/world/africa/11clapper.html?_r=1&scp=3&sq=clapper&st=cse

who is Clapper?

http://www.odni.gov/clapper_bio.htm

What's DIA?

http://www.dia.mil/


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 14, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> "Diplomats" hey.


British diplomat captured along with SAS unit in Libya was MI6 agent the government has also confirmed that the botched SAS mission was authorised by Foreign secretary William Hague. The MI6 man was not directly plotting to help broing down  Gaddafi, government sources insisted. A Foreign Office source said the team WAS given the green light to go in but local rebels were not told. The senior source said: "It's easy to criticise and the operation didn't go as well as hoped. But nothing ventured, nothing gained. It's vital to know what's going on in Libya." The SAS men were from a unit formerly known as The Increment, hand-picked to protect MI5 and MI6 officials. 

Source: Foreign Office


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 14, 2011)

Ha!


----------



## Scotth (Mar 18, 2011)

> *Libya calls for cease-fire in civil war*
> 
> The Libyan government has decided on an immediate cease-fire in its civil war with rebels, Libyan Foreign Minister Moussa Koussa said Friday.
> Libya's action comes after the U.N. Security Council authorized the use of force to protect Libyan civilians from attacks by forces loyal to the Moammar Gadhafi regime.
> ...


http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/03/18/libya-calls-for-cease-fire-in-civil-war/?hpt=C1

Seems the threat was good enough to bring the shooting to an end.  Doesn't change leadership in the country but at least we can avoid getting tangled up in another conflict.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 18, 2011)

Scott, it was the maple syrup he was afraid of. ;)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threa...p-enforce-libya-no-fly-zone.9362/#post-128177


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 18, 2011)

Scotth said:


> http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/03/18/libya-calls-for-cease-fire-in-civil-war/?hpt=C1
> 
> Seems the threat was good enough to bring the shooting to an end. Doesn't change leadership in the country but at least we can avoid getting tangled up in another conflict.



Maybe, he could be bluffing too.
Call for a ceasefire to stop NATO from moving aircraft in, but start shootin in a couple of days after his guysare rested, and SAMs, etc repositioned.
He's smarter then our leaders, that's why he has been in power for 40 plus years.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree it's hard to know what he will do long term.  He has his oil port city back so he should get his oil money rolling in again and the question is will that satisfy him?

I'm happy at this point we didn't get pushed into another conflict that was certainly going to lead to more than just a No-Fly zone.  It's great that our brothers to the north stepped up along with other countries and it would be nice to get rid of Ghadfi.  It just doesn't need to be another US led military campaign into a 3rd Muslim country.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 18, 2011)

The conflict in Libya and military options for the international community:

http://www.iiss.org/events-calendar...tary-options-for-the-international-community/

Source:IISS

P.S.....  bla bla bla?


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 19, 2011)

french jet destroyed obj in Bengasi... wow.... rock and roll!

8 mirage and 4 rafale  destroyed tanks


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 24, 2011)

Surprise...! Ghaddaffy duck has SA 24 Grinch... watch out boys...







SOURCE: CNN


----------



## Echo (Apr 2, 2011)

"Obama said there will be no US boots on the ground in Libya. Then what are the Special Forces there wearing? Sandals and flip flops?" LMFAO
                     - Liz Trotta on Fox News


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 9, 2011)

we can say that obama is a disaster?

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704630004576249092094728716.html?mod=ITP_pageone_5

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...cd=1&hl=it&ct=clnk&gl=it&source=www.google.it

and now the french midget what will do? diplomacy? Ghaddaffy duck resists and thousands of illegal migrants from tunis assault the italian coasts....


----------

